# Video: It's a gusher and I got it on tape!



## Ekka (Jul 13, 2006)

Today was a lucky day.

I've spoken about this in the past and fortunately I had the camera on and got it.

Bit of a distance shot but you can see what I mean.

Only 1.51mins and 9.24mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/gusher.wmv


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 13, 2006)

Bloodwood eh? What becomes of the trunk, btw?


----------



## vharrison2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ekka, that is wild.


----------



## waldini (Jul 13, 2006)

top vid ekka


----------



## Ekka (Jul 13, 2006)

trimmmed said:


> Bloodwood eh? What becomes of the trunk, btw?



Firewood for this one, had a core up the guts with lots of tributaries.

This can be pretty typical of topped eucs and milling would have been a let down.

Isn't amazing how this tree holds the column of water ... in the middle of a drought.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 13, 2006)

*Australian Chain Saw Massacre*

We have a tree that will gush a water based solution that has the odor of cattle urine. Seriously. 
Grand Fir and White Fir, (very similar species), go by the nickname of piss fir.

It is not true with all trees of those species. just many of those that have a rotten core. 

Better to back bar and send most of that solution away from your body.


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 14, 2006)

ive seen many a oak do that from holdin water in bad cuts and yes it smells becuzz its stale water like if you left it in a bucket for years wonder if an angle cut when the topped it would have helped?


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 14, 2006)

ha ha ha...pretty coinceidental i cut a 32" diameter white oak today and it was holding about 15-20 gallons..... i did my plunge cut and got drenched!! i wish i had a camera on me! my groundman had a pretty good laughf until he had to sit in the truck with me! the oak water smells like cat piss and dog shat. very nice video as usual ekka! 
-mike


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jul 14, 2006)

i have never had that happen!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

glad u caught that on tape. never seen that before. Too bad it was far away. Hey why dont you hire me as your camera man and we can make a reality tv series. How bout some help with a name? He, He


----------



## 65x55BPD (Aug 23, 2006)

I was cutting trees in Mississippi after Katrina and i cut a water oak that was loaded full of water. as i cut into it the chain sprayed water everywhere and it got into my mouth. the water is what we call "muck water", water that has been left over from the hurricane's flooding. its really nasty stuff full of chmicals and bacteria. i had to go to a clinic and get hepatitis shots.

funny thing about that tree is there was a video about haitian voodoo sitting right beside it. tell me thats not a sign.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Sep 22, 2006)

Interesting, thanks for posting up Ekka.

Question: Is that bloodwood any good for making furniture, etc.? I've never seen it before but it kind of reminds me of mahogany. Is it any good for anything?

Jeff


----------



## Ekka (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, It's alright, just can have kino veins.

Here you go, all about it.

http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/hardwoodsqld/13216.html

Cheers.


----------

